# New fish! Pheno Tanzania!



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Got these today, love them amazing quality. Huge thanks to fish_luva.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They look fantastic! I miss Africans.... urg


----------



## boun (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I picked up four juvies P. Pheno Lupingu from BA a couple of days ago and hoping they will turn out as nice.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Ital_stal said:


> Got these today, love them amazing quality. Huge thanks to fish_luva.


Very nice AJ. I wonder if these are still from the group Sheldon got from me?
If you end up with an extra male that you want to sell let me know.
--
Paul


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

one of my favourite haps,I have one in my all male tank,at least I think hes pure,his elongated anal fin is throwing me off


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

At first glance, the glass mirror image made it appear as though you had a dozen of them. Those are #beauty. At what size do they start showing their shiny patches.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

i do have a dozen  
they are slowly starting to speckle so probably within the next 6 months i'll have some nice patches


----------

